# Mk4 Golf Won't Start



## working class hero (Dec 26, 2009)

Here you go another problem in my Mk4 Golf 1.8T(2001). My car was running fine until yesterday. It did kinda had problem when i was starting car this morning i.e when i turn the key to start the car it kinda took couple of sec to start the car. well i thought it was just this time because of cold engine early in the morning. It did the same thing when i was about to leave from work but it did started. But after i got home i tried to start the car but it wont start. i tried to jump start but still no luck. The battery seem to have enough power for light and alarm but car wont start. I was wondering if someone had similar problem before with this model or any VW Cars. or to all experts out there please let me know if you have any clue about what could be the possible problem. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=115#
Any kind of help is really really appreciated...
Thank You Much in advance.


----------



## csrgti (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Won't Start (working class hero)*

I think you might get more help if you ask in the MK4 Forum. This forum is for Brakes.


----------



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Golf Won't Start (csrgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csrgti* »_I think you might get more help if you ask in the MK4 Forum. This forum is for Brakes.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

